# Food availability



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Can I buy instant skim milk powder in Supermarkets in Mexico? or is it only available in Specialty stores?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, in the supermarket. You’d be looking for “Svelty 0% grasa” by Nestle.


----------

